# Marbury=Kidd



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I don't mean to be rude but
What do you guys think now about that trade.
Would you still like to have Kidd or is Starbury better?
Since I moved form Phoenix to Boston, and Kidd got traded, I heaven't been following the Suns very much (has something to do with Kidd being my favorite player). So what do you think?


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Although Kidd looks "good" in the eastern conference but we will not win BIG in the west anyway with Jason Kidd. However, I think Marbury is not our answer as well.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

What about the Bos-Pho trade did that help? Or will it help in the future, what do you think about Joe Johnson?


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

I think this move enable more shot attempts for Marion. By getting Joe Johnson, I am not sure how good he is yet but he actually plays pretty good defense.

I think Boston has the better deal as of now but in later years we don't know yet.


----------

